# feeder stuhl



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2013)

hallo alle zusammen,da ich dieses jahr auf 3-5 feeder fischen bin dachte ich mir mal ich kauf mir so ein teil mal.


mit dem karpfenstuhl die ganzen jahre ging mir auf den senkel,deswegen hab ich mir diesen jetzt geholt


er ist echt superleicht,hat nen tragegurt,gibt viele anbauteile top teil.

leider ist die rücken lehne etwas niedrig,was beim feedern mich nicht stört.
 beim karpfenangeln siehts da schon anderst aus,da lümmelt man doich schon mehr.


werde mir jetzt aber trozdem eine feederbox bauen,mann hat einfach viel mehr platzt und vorallem alles griffbereit. 



nächtes jahr werde ich mir den preston stuhl kaufen(140€),leider hat das geld nicht gereicht für dieses jahr


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

ist der Stuhl von Korum?
Preis?


----------



## FISHHARD (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

...der Stuhl ist von Matrix...hab ich auch..


...wieso denn Preston ??? Warumm nicht gleich den von Rive..gut kost auch wieder ne Stange mehr..is aber ein echt geiles Teil..


Gruß Fishhard


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

ist der matrix stuhl kostet um die 80€,hab ihn aber gebraucht von nem kolegen gekauft.

nächstes jahr kommt der preston bei mir ins haus,hat ne hohe lehne rücken verstehlbar,4 d25 beine.

http://www.angelsport-ofenloch.de/xtcm/product_info.php?products_id=4533

der vorteil ich kann mit der kopfrute aktiv fischen ,links feederbox rechts kopfrutenhalterung.


----------



## Tricast (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ist der matrix stuhl kostet um die 80€,hab ihn aber gebraucht von nem kolegen gekauft.
> 
> nächstes jahr kommt der preston bei mir ins haus,hat ne hohe lehne rücken verstehlbar,4 d25 beine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

der preston hat runde beine,so wie ich das sehe.

leider kannst die stühle u.s.w bei uns nie live begutachten,ist immer so ein risiko kauf.


----------



## Hümpfi (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

Fehlanzeige.
Der stuhl hat vierkantbeine mt abgerundeten ecken. Ist die Frage ob da d 25 anbauteile dran passen.

Mfg


----------



## FISHHARD (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

Preston hatt auf jeden Fall vierkantige Beine genau wie Korum auch.

Es gibt da zwar auch Adapter auf dem Markt, aber es ist nie so gut wie ein passendes System.

Mfg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

ich fische anbauteile von preston, futterwanne ,rutenhalter(hab den matrix stuhl).


----------



## kostjagarnix (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: feeder stuhl*

habe seit  längerem den Korum Chair im Einsatz. Absolut zu empfehlen. Mit  Tripod-Feederarm (Stabil!) + Sidetray + Futtereimer... genial. Dazu habe  ich von Korum den Rucksack. Hier befestige ich den Stuhl. Zum Transport  einfach perfekt. Habe den gefüllten Rucksack, Stuhl am Rücken, in der  einen Hand Rutenfuteral (in dem ich zur Rute auch den Kescherstock,  Feederarm und Ersatzspitzentube drin habe) und in der anderen Hand  Futtereimer, Sieb und Kescher....  Alles dabei, leicht zu tragen, einfach und schnell aufzubauen und alles in Reichweite...
Was will man mehr.....

ps.: gestern im falschen Thread gepostet...


----------

